

Why the Moto X “always listenting” feature didn’t make it to the Nexus 5 - siggi
http://siggis.im/post/68044456086/why-the-moto-x-always-listenting-feature-didnt-make

======
killAllCable
Oh noes! An always networked device that can't constantly eavesdrop on
everything I do! What will I ever do without one?! Boo hoo! Boo hoo hoo!

